# bit of advice from all you mummys please?



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Hiya all

we are in the middle of intro's at the moment for 2 beautiful little girls.     straight away giggler (aged 3) was calling us mummy and daddy - think she thinks this is our names?    just wondered if anyone could tell us what kinda books we could get to read with her and her sister (aged 2).  i know we have to be talking about them being adopted etc but wondered how we could put it into the conversation and how soon (bearing in mind they are not moving in til a week today).

thank you very much.    x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

You could start by reading adoption books but tbh at that age they're probably just story books and nothing for them to actually understand and relate to themselves.
At 2.5 DS understands his life story book (well seems to anyway) His LS book from SS was rubbish so we prepared our own on snapfish.  Basically it starts with a pic of hospital stating where he was born and then a pic of bp's holding him and explaining that they were unable to keep him safe and well, then it tells the story of him living with his fc's (with pics) and that they kept him safe whilst he was waiting for Mummy & Daddy.  Then pics of us meeting him and pics of our first day at home etc etc and how he is going to spend the rest of his life with Mummy & Daddy forever and ever.  
DS was 18 months when he came home so a strange age that he was too young to actually understand but old enough to wonder where his FC's had disappeared too    We didn't do the book for a few months after but he read it and read it when he first got it and I think it all clicked for him. 
With your gorgeous DD's being that bit older, how much do you think they understand? 

Wynn x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks wynn.  im not sure how much they understand - giggler is only 3 and they havent seen their bp for months?  smiler is only 2 so im sure she doesnt understand anything?  i dont know how easy it would be to speak to gigger about things?  think we will hang fire for a teeny little bit, let them get settled etc. they are obviously gonna b asking us questions on where there fc'er is. at the moment, on and off smiler asks where her fc'er is and when she is near she calls her mummy?  its all very confusing isnt it?    x x x


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Camly, I can't help I'm afraid but I just wanted to say how amazingly exciting it must be to be bringing 2 beautiful little girls home. I hope you all have a wonderful family Christmas together.


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you ever so much. early christmas for us    many congrats on ur bfp x x


----------



## hewson (Feb 28, 2007)

Camly,

congrats by the way.

Following another FFer advice, I bought Todd Parr's 'we belong together'.  My son is 2.5 and I think he mainly likes the colourful pictures but I strongly believe in a 'drip drip' approach and its got nice messages e.g we belong together because you need love and we had love to give etc.
I guess stories re adoption make adoption open and not something to be ashamed about and then you can start personalising the stories - ie relating it to your lo's.

Feel like I've just said things you probably very well know- sorry! 
past my bed time!


----------

